
Join our Women in Tech initiative - userium
https://stayintech.com
======
userium
Over 40% of women leave tech mid-career. Our goal is to decrease that number
and help companies increase diversity of their workforce.

~~~
dudul
Have you done research to understand why they leave? Is it a trend that is
observed only in tech or can it be found in other fields?

